# Most beautiful Ts



## AngryMothNoises (Jul 5, 2012)

So, I was thinking. About what Tarantulas I personally think are the most pretty when it comes to color and contrast. And I got to thinking "what are others person fav tarantulas on color and contrast?"

It was hard for me to choose my personal favs. And they are Psalmopoeus irminia, Heteroscodra maculata, A. versicolor, and Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens.

But that's just my personal taste. whats yours?

Thank you!


----------



## philge (Jul 5, 2012)

I personally think that P. metallica is the most beautiful! I wish they weren't so damn expensive . . .


----------



## le-thomas (Jul 5, 2012)

Ceratogyrus darlingi, Poecilotheria regalis, Heteroscodra maculata, and Pterinochilus murinus are probably the prettiest tarantulas I can think of. However, I don't think there are many tarantulas that can rival a MM P. platyomma in coloration.


----------



## spider62 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Most Beautiful Tarantula?*

My vote goes to the the "Cobalt Blue"! Sorry I don't know the scientific name but I saw one at a recent show/convention and fell in love with this T.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jul 5, 2012)

I think my most beautiful T's are my M balfouri, H lividum, L violaceopes, P irminia and H schmidti.  I also really love how my P striata looks.


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Jul 5, 2012)

_Iridopelma seladonium_.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vespula (Jul 5, 2012)

I like the simple beauty of Aphonopelma chalcodes. There's something captivating about them.


----------



## BoehmeiBabe (Jul 6, 2012)

P. metallica is my all time favourite, absolutely gorgeous T !


----------



## Skeri (Jul 6, 2012)

Haplopelma longpipes, P. metallica, and Lampropelma violaceopes. I really want a H. longpipes and so does my fiance ^-^


----------



## poisoned (Jul 6, 2012)

P. irminia and E. cyanognathus are my favorite in terms of coloration.


----------



## Skeri (Jul 6, 2012)

Out of my current collection my P. striata is lovely. my other poecies are still slings so not quite so beautiful just yet.


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 6, 2012)

Contrast? There's a bunch of them I really like and that opinion doesn't really reflect the species that "everyone" likes, partly I think.

B. smithi & B. auratum (classical red / black)
P. irmnia (my fav, bright orange / velvety black - awesome!)
E. pulcherimaklaasi (MOST colorful terrestrial in my opinion, kind of the A. versi of the terrestrials...)
A. versicolor (at LOT of different colors)
C. cyaneopubescens "GBB" (orange / blue)


----------



## grayzone (Jul 6, 2012)

spider62 said:


> My vote goes to the the "Cobalt Blue"! Sorry I don't know the scientific name but I saw one at a recent show/convention and fell in love with this T.


 the scientific name for the cobalt is _Haplopelma lividum_

To answer the OP's question
While i enjoy a lot of coloration, i also find real beauty in subtle colored/contrasted ts. I think "too many to list" is the best answer i can give lol
Im only 2 yrs into the hobby, but i STILL keep discovering new ts every time i dig through photo threads.

P. subfusca/bara is one of my all time faves though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Merfolk (Jul 6, 2012)

Poecilotheria (metallica, ornata, rufilata, subfusca)
Cyclosternum fasciatum
Cyriocosmus (elegans, ritae)
GBB
Avicularia (geroldi, diversipes, versicolor)
L. violaceopes
I selanodium
X intermedia


----------



## kwacky (Jul 6, 2012)

Not a single Pamphobeteus in here?  Shame on you all 















My very own platyomma:-


----------



## le-thomas (Jul 6, 2012)

kwacky said:


> Not a single Pamphobeteus in here?  Shame on you all


Hey! I mentioned them, though I was specific to MM platyommas.


----------



## RJ2 (Jul 6, 2012)

E.olivacea & P.miranda


----------



## kwacky (Jul 6, 2012)

le-thomas said:


> Hey! I mentioned them, though I was specific to MM platyommas.


So you did, sorry, I only saw the Ts in your first line.


----------



## le-thomas (Jul 6, 2012)

kwacky said:


> So you did, sorry, I only saw the Ts in your first line.


If only the females looked like that, too.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jul 6, 2012)

Grammostola sp. "concepcion".


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 6, 2012)

JohnDapiaoen said:


> _Iridopelma seladonium_.


Oh, yes! I found them not that long ago and was looking if I could acquire one - no luck so far. But these DO look amazing! 



grayzone said:


> P. subfusca/bara is one of my all time faves though


Agree to that, I like those way more than the P. metallica, even though their blue IS nice.


----------



## mmfh (Jul 6, 2012)

I seem to like the oranges and reds most P. Murinus and B. boehmei followed by the tans/fawns A. chalcodes and C. guangxiensis.


----------



## tarantulalover9 (Jul 10, 2012)

either G. rosea RCF or P. mettalica


----------



## Drezno (Jul 10, 2012)

P. pulcher
X. immanis
M. mesomelas 
C. fimbriatus

I think that any species can be really beautiful, though. These are just some particular favorites of mine.


----------



## wphelps (Jul 10, 2012)

As I am quiet new in the world of T's, but I have to say I have seen some amazing colors in the
Green Bottle Blues, Avicularia purpurea (Purple pinktoe), and the Cobalt Blues.....


----------



## kkmmnn (Jul 10, 2012)

i really love all the colorful Ts. seriously a gnarly, bright neon color on a T is very cool to look at; yet i find myself stopping and scrolling back on my computer every time i pass a totally black species. i love the solid black Ts, something about that look is beautiful and simple and it almost gives the animal an entirely different form compared to the colorful Ts. they look prime evil!


----------

